# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  proszę o jakąkolwiek diagnozę

## oleska711

Miałam robione badanie MR dostałam taki opis*Badanie MR głowy wykonane w obrazach T1 i T2 zależnych, FLAIR w płaszczyznach poprzecznej i strzałkowej. W obrębie istoty białej w położeniu podkorowym widoczne nieliczne, drobne ogniska hiperintensywne w obrazach T2 zależnych i FLAIR, niewidoczne w T1. Opisywane zmiany są niespecyficzne -odpowiadają najpewniej demielinizacji naczyniowej na tle mikroangiopatii.*Chciałabym wiedzieć co to oznacza i czy są jakieś powody do obaw?Dodam że bardzo drętwieją mi obie nogi dokucza mi straszny  ból głowy  spałabym 24 godziny na dobe gdybym tylko mogła i mam zawroty głowy.Mam 28 lat i bardzo chciałbym wiedzieć czy te zmiany to efekt jakiejś przebytej choroby czy też początek czegoś innego.Proszę o pomoc!!!!!

----------


## Kuba007

Mikroangiopatia to zmiany/uszkodzenia drobnych tętniczek. Najczęstsze przyczyny to nadciśnienie i cukrzyca, jednak u Pani raczej mało prawdopodobne. Możliwe, że są to zmiany pozapalne, którymi nie trzeba się przejmować. Jak długo ma Pani powyższe objawy? Czy na coś Pani chorowała? Czy MR wykonano z powodu tych objawów?

----------


## oleska711

Pierwsze objawy miałam w połowie lutego trwały ze dwa tygodnie po pobycie w szpitalu było troszkę lepiej a teraz znowu od tygodnia tak bardzo bolą mnie nogi że nie dam rady chodzić.Ciśnienie mam zawsze książkowe a cukier też zawsze miałam ok . Troszkę się martwię ale mam nadzieję że w poniedziałek wszystkiego się dowiem bo jestem zapisana do lekarza i mam też nadzieję że tak jak piszesz to nic poważnego.

----------


## oleska711

Na badanie MR skierowała mnie Pani doktor z powodu prawostronnego niedowładu no i drętwienia nóg od kolan w dół.Dodam tylko że te  bóle głowy  są dla mnie nieco dziwne bo jest to raczej bóle miejscowe i to jest takie raczej pieczenie.

----------


## Kuba007

To dobrze, że wkrótce wizyta, bo te objawy wymagają dalszej diagnostyki. Możliwe, że przyczyna leży gdzie indziej.

----------


## oleska711

Właśnie chciałabym wiedzieć co mi jest ale dziękuje za zainteresowanie.Pozdrawiam.

----------

